# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Θεμελειακή Γείωση

## vpgeneralservices

Καλυσπερα.Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω το εξης.Εχω 3 σπιτια σε ενα κτημα,στα οποια δεν εχει περαστει θεμελειακη γειωση.τι μου προτεινεται να κανω?να τοποθετησω πασαλους σε τριγωνο?αν τους τοποθετησω θελει το καθε σπιτι τους δικους του ή μπορω να τα βαλω ολα μαζι??και τελος το καλωδιο της γειωσης πρεπει να το παω στο ρολοι ή στον πινακα του σπιτιου???ευχαριστω!!!!!

----------


## her

> και τελος το καλωδιο της γειωσης πρεπει να το παω στο ρολοι ή στον πινακα του σπιτιου???ευχαριστω!!!!!



 

Αν δεν ξέρεις ούτε τα βασικά πως θες να τα φτιάξεις και θεμελιακή γείωση;;;; και πως θα την μετρήσεις ;

----------


## vpgeneralservices

τα σπιτια ειναι τελιωμενα.θελω να βαλω γειωση με πασσαλους σε τριγωνο.πως πρεπει να τους τοποθετησω και το καλωδιο θα παει στο ρολοι??

----------


## Pxelectric

* 
*
    Αγαπητέ φίλε σου επισυνάπτω ένα άρθρο μου για τις γειώσεις και ελπίζω να σε βοηθήσω 
* 
*
*
*
ΓΕΙΩΣΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ 
  Γράφει: ο Παναγιώτης Ξανθόπουλος SW1IZF  e-mail sw1izf@raag.org

  Θα γράψουμε  για την σωστή γείωση που πρέπει να έχουμε στις οικίες μας  έτσι ώστε να προστατευτούμε από δυσάρεστες συνέπειες .
*Ορισμός Γείωσης* 
  Ο  ορισμός γείωση είναι η αγώγιμος σύνδεση ενός σημείου κυκλώματος η ενός μεταλλικού αντικειμένου με το έδαφος που το δυναμικό της γης θεωρείται μηδέν .
*Ορισμός Γειωτή* 
  Είναι ο αγωγός ή οι αγωγοί που τοποθετούνται μέσα στο έδαφος για να εξασφαλίσουν την καλύτερη επαφή με την γη, για την καλύτερη διάχυση του ρεύματος σφάλματος στην γη .

  Τα παραπάνω είναι θεωρητικοί ορισμοί στην ηλεκτρολογία , πόσο σημαντικό είναι να έχει μια καλή γείωση ένα οίκημα θα σας πω μια περιγραφή ενός εκλεκτού συναδέρφου που αντιμετώπισε στην πολυκατοικία του.
  Με κάλεσε για να μου πει ότι ο ένοικος του διαμερίσματος στο ισόγειο όταν κάνει μπάνιο τον χτυπά το ρεύμα , πράγματι μετά από την επίσκεψη στην πολυκατοικία και με μέτρηση που έγινε  διαπιστώθει ότι είχε γείωση όχι η καλύτερη αλλά είχε γείωση ο χώρος .
  Ανοίγοντας τον ηλεκτρικό πίνακα είχε το καλώδιο κίτρινο με πράσινο στον πίνακα και όλα φαίνονταν καλός με μια πρώτη ματιά δεν είχε όμως ρελέ.
  Με μετρήσεις που έγιναν στον χώρο το καλώδιο της γείωσης από τον πίνακα ουσιαστικά  δεν πήγαινε πουθενά γιατί κάποιοι ανεγκέφαλοι ( επαγγελματίες ) μετά από κάποια διαρρύθμιση που έγινε στον χώρο θεώρησαν καλό να μην συνδέσουν την γείωση με την κεντρική της πολυκατοικίας αλλά να την συνδέσουν στην σωλήνα του νερού όπως κάνανε παλιά  με αποτέλεσμα μια μικρή διαρροή που είχε ο θερμοσίφωνας να μην έχει την αποτελεσματικότερη διάχυση του ρεύματος σφάλματος προς την γη και να κατσαρώνει το μαλλί του κάθε φορά που έκανε μπάνιο. Αυτό γίνονταν γιατί στην διαρρύθμιση που κάνανε στον χώρο άλλαξαν και τις σωλήνες και να τις κάνανε  πλαστικές εκτός από της κουζίνας όπου σύνδεσε ο επαγγελματίας την γείωση και ένα άλλο λάθος του ιδιοκτήτη δεν είχε τοποθετήσει ρελέ στο διαμέρισμα του.
  Τώρα θα μου πείτε ότι στις παλιές οικίες έτσι κάνανε τις γειώσεις πάνω στις σωλήνες του νερού , ναι γιατί έτσι ήταν το 1950 οι κανονισμοί των ηλεκτρικών εγκαταστάσεων και γιατί τότε οι σωλήνες ήταν όλες μεταλλικές και οι περισσότερες βαθιά μέσα στην γη , τώρα δεν επιτρέπετε  η παραπάνω μορφή γείωσης .
  Οι τύποι γείωσης που υπάρχουν είναι οι κάτωθι .
  Ραβδοειδής γείωση που είναι μια ράβδος από χάλυβα ηλεκτρολυτικά επιχαλκωμένο με πάχος 15mm ως 25  mm ανάλογα την παροχή που έχουμε  και μήκος 1,5 m ως 3 m 
  Τη παραπάνω γείωση την καρφώνουμε σε μαλακό έδαφος κατακόρυφα και αν είναι δυνατό να φτιάξουμε και ένα φρεάτιο για να είναι επισκέψιμο θα ήταν το ιδανικότερο . Στο επάνω μέρος συνδέετε ο χαλκός που έρχεται από τον μετρητή της ΔΕΗ που με την σειρά του συνδέετε με τον πίνακα της οικίας μας .

*Ράβδος γείωσης* 
  Ο παραπάνω τύπος γείωσης είναι η απλή γείωση για μια οικία με παροχή 35 Α η 63 Α η 3Χ35 η 3Χ63 
  Για μεγαλύτερα φορτία  υπάρχει ο Γειωτής πλάκας που είναι πλάκες διαστάσεων ελάχιστο 500Χ500Χ2mm από καθαρό ηλεκτρολυτικό χαλκό η χάλυβα που τοποθετούνται κατακόρυφα στο έδαφος σε βάθος τουλάχιστον 50 cm 
  Για 3 φασικές παροχές και πάνω των 75Kw  χρησιμοποιούμε  την τριγωνικοί γείωση όπου τοποθετούμε 3 ράβδους σε σχήμα τριγώνου σε απόσταση τουλάχιστον το διπλάσιο μήκος των ράβδων   όπου ενώνονται η άκρες με χαλκό  κάνοντας έναν βρόχο  προς των μετρητή της ΔΕΗ

  Επίσης υπάρχει η γείωση με πολυγωνική διάταξη , η γείωση τύπου Ε , η περιμετρική γείωση και η Θεμελιακή γείωση όπου για μένα είναι η καλύτερη και αυτή που συστήνω  για την καλύτερη προστασία από το ρεύμα σφάλματος και την προστασία από κεραυνούς για τις κεραίας μας . Υπάρχει ένα μειονέκτημα πρέπει να γίνει στα θεμέλια της οικοδομής για αυτό όποιος κάνει μια νέα οικοδομή θα πρέπει να κάνει αυτόν τον τύπο γείωσης .
  Βάση της νέας νομοθετικής διάταξης του υπουργείου ανάπτυξης και βιομηχανίας για την ασφάλεια των εσωτερικών εγκαταστάσεων για όλες τις νεοαναγειρόμενες οικοδομές ανεξάρτητα από το σύστημα γείωσης η θεμελιακή γείωση είναι υποχρεωτική *http://www.ypan.gr/docs/kya%20themeliaki%20geiosi.doc*
*Πλεονεκτήματα θεμελιακής γείωσης έναντι άλλων μορφών γειώσεων*
*1. Χαμηλή τιμή αντίστασης γείωσης*_
_Η ηλεκτρική σύνδεση του γειωτή ταινίας με τον οπλισμό με κατάλληλους σφιγκτήρες και η τοποθέτηση της μεγάλης επιφάνειας της ταινίας κάθετα, επιτυγχάνει τιμή αντίστασης συχνά κάτω του 1 Ω. Αυτό οφείλεται λόγω του ότι στο μήκος του γειωτή προστίθεται το συνολικό μήκος του οπλισμού αλλά και γιατί βρίσκετε  σχετικά σε μεγάλο βάθος, όπου η συγκέντρωση υγρασίας στο υπέδαφος είναι μεγαλύτερη.
*2. Σταθερή τιμή αντίστασης χειμώνα καλοκαίρι*
Παρουσιάζει μικρή διακύμανση τιμής, διότι λόγω του βάθους που βρίσκετε ο γειωτής , η συγκέντρωση υγρασίας του υπεδάφους είναι σχεδόν σταθερή σε όλη τη διάρκεια του έτους.
*3. Μηχανική προστασία - Αντοχή σε Διάβρωση**
*Η διάρκεια ζωής της θεμελιακής γείωσης είναι όση και του κτιρίου, αρκεί να έχει εγκατασταθεί όλο το μήκος του γειωτή εντός της θεμελίωσης και να περιβάλλεται τουλάχιστον με πάχος σκυροδέματος 5  cm, προστατευμένος έτσι από κάθε μηχανική καταπόνηση όπως εκσκαφές συνεργείων ΟΤΕ, ΔΕΗ, ΔΕΠΑ, κηπουρικές εργασίες κτλ και από κάθε ηλεκτροχημική διάβρωση.
*4. Εξάλειψη βηματικών τάσεων**
*Λόγω της μικρής τιμής αντίστασης που έχει αλλά και λόγω του Βάθους που βρίσκεται η θεμελιακή γείωση, οι τυχόν βηματικές τάσεις που αναπτύσσονται είναι συνήθως σε τιμές μικρότερες από τις αποδεκτές τιμές, χωρίς την ανάγκη λήψης πρόσθετων μέτρων που απαιτούν οι άλλες μορφές γειώσεων.
*5. Ισοδυναμικές συνδέσεις**
*Η διασύνδεση του οπλισμού με τη θεμελιακή γείωση και η έκταση της περιμετρικά του κτιρίου, καθιστούν την προστασία από τάσεις επαφής εύκολη υπόθεση, καθώς οι ισοδυναμικές επιφάνειες που δημιουργούνται δεν επιτρέπουν την ανάπτυξη επικίνδυνων τάσεων σε μηχανήματα και μεταλλικές εγκαταστάσεις που βρίσκονται στους χώρους αυτούς. Επίσης, όπου απαιτούνται πρόσθετες ισοδυναμικές συνδέσεις, όπως πχ είσοδοι κοινωφελών δικτύων, μηχανοστασίων, λουτρών, ειδικών νοσοκομειακών χώρων κτλ, είναι εύκολη η πρόβλεψη αναμονών σε οποιαδήποτε θέση του κτιρίου.
*6. Ευελιξία για εγκατάσταση ΣΑΠ (Συστήματος Αντικεραυνικής Προστασίας)**
*Έναντι άλλων μορφών γειώσεων, η θεμελιακή μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί παράλληλα και για γείωση του εξωτερικού ΣΑΠ μειώνοντας σημαντικά το κόστος του σε μελλοντική εγκατάσταση του.
Προβλέποντας μόνο την εγκατάσταση του συστήματος καθόδων μέσα στα υποστυλώματα, είναι δυνατή η μελλοντική ολοκλήρωση του ΣΑΠ με την εγκατάσταση μόνο του συλλεκτήριου συστήματος.
*7. Χαμηλό κόστος*
Το κόστος της είναι πολύ χαμηλότερο από εκείνο άλλων μορφών γειώσεων που παρέχουν το ίδιο με τη θεμελιακή γείωση αποτέλεσμα, χωρίς να ληφθεί υπ' όψη τόσο η παράμετρος της διαχρονικότητας, όσο και των ανωτέρω πλεονεκτημάτων της θεμελιακής γείωσης. Για την εγκατάσταση της δεν απαιτείται ιδιαίτερος χώρος ούτε επί πλέον χωματουργικές εργασίες όπως οι άλλες μορφές γειώσεων.

----------


## her

Αν κάποιος άνθρωπος θέλει να τροφοδοτήσει κάποια συσκευή από το δίκτυο σου θα ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να τον προειδοποιήσεις πρώτα τον κακόμοιρο…. 


Αλήθεια παραμένεις κάποιος να σου δόση απάντηση για τον τρόπο εγκατάστασης μιας γείωσης όταν δεν ξέρεις καν αν η γείωση είναι απαραίτητη να είναι στον πίνακα ή όχι ;;

Αν παράλου αυτά αν θέλεις να ασχοληθείς το βιβλίο του Δημόπουλου Εσωτερικές Ηλεκτρικές εγκαταστάσεις θα το χρειαστεί οπωσδήποτε. 

Δεν έχω τίποτα άλλο να σου πω.

----------


## vpgeneralservices

δεν ειπα ποτε οτι δεν θα βαλω γειωση στον πινακα!!ουτε ειπα οτι θα τα φτιαξω εγω.απλως θελω να διασταυρωσω τα λεγωμενα του ηλεκτρολογου επιδη τον βλεπω λιγο περιεργο.

----------


## Pxelectric

Για να σε βοηθήσω λίγο παραπάνω για την εγκαταστήσεις της γείωσης  καλό θα ήταν να την κάνει κάποιος επαγγελματίας , να μετρήσει και την αγωγιμότητα της και να σου παραδώσει γραπτός την μέτρηση που θα κάνει .
  Πάντως αυτό που πρέπει να γίνει είναι να τοποθετηθεί τριγωνική γείωση σε αν είναι δυνατό μαλακό έδαφος και η απολήξει του καλωδίου γείωσης να πάει στους μετρητές  και από εκεί η ΔΕΗ θα μοιράσει μαζί με τις παροχές και την γείωση στις οικίες .
  Η τριγωνική γείωση γίνετε καρφώνοντας 3 ράβδους σε απόσταση το μήκος των ράβδων σε σχήμα τριγώνου ενώνοντας και κλείνοντας τον βρόγχο με τους ειδικούς συνδέσμους που υπάρχουν .
  Το καλώδιο να μην είναι μικρότερο των 16 mm  , όπως σου είπα και ποιο πάνω καλό είναι να γίνει από επαγγελματία ίσως ο Ηλεκτρολόγος που σου έκανε την εγκατάσταση ;

----------


## tco9998

Με βάση τις λιγοστές μου γνώσεις, θα σου πρότεινα τα εξής:
1. Ο μετρητής της Δ.Ε.Η. έχει την δική του γείωση (Ράβδος).
2. Η κάθε κατοικία πρέπει να έχει την δική της γείωση (τρίγωνο ή Ε ή Π ή ράβδος) η οποία θα πηγαίνει στον γενικό πίνακα.

Μετά,

1. Πρέπει να ξερουμε την απόσταση μεταξύ των κατοικιών (εννοώ απόσταση γείωσης από γείωση).
2. Αν αυτή είναι πάνω από 30 μέτρα, τότε το κάθε σπίτι πρέπει να έχει την δική του γείωση.
3. Αν αυτή είναι κάτω από 30 μέτρα, τότε πρέπει όλες οι γειώσεις πρέπει να ενωθούν μεταξύ τους. Αρκεί ένας αγωγός για να κάνει την σύνδεση.
4. Εάν η απόσταση των κατοικιών από το pillar της Δ.Ε.Η. είναι πάνω από 30 μέτρα τότε η γείωση κάθε κατοικίας θα πάει μόνη της στο πίνακα της κατοικίας. 
5. Εάν η απόσταση (κατοικιών-pillar Δ.Ε.Η.) είναι μικρότερη από 30 μέτρα, τότε όλες οι γειώσεις (και των τριών κατοικιών και η ράβδος του μετρητή της ΔΕΗ) πρέπει να καταλήξουν σε ένα ισοδυναμικό ζυγό, ο οποίος θα τοποθετηθεί στο pillar της Δ.Ε.Η. Από κάθε γείωση πάμε σε κάθε κατοικία ξεχωριστά. Από τον ζυγό πάμε στον μετρητή της Δ.Ε.Η.

Νομίζω ότι τα εξήγησα καλά.

----------


## vpgeneralservices

ο ηλεκτρολογος μου λεει οτι θα τοποθετησει 3 ραβδους των 25cm σε τριγωνο σε αποσταση 1.5 μετρων και απο αυτο το τριγωνο θα δωσει στα ρολογια της δεη.τα σπιτια ειναι 3 και η αποσταση απο τα ρολογια μεχρι τα σπιτια ειναι 50 μετρα.πρεπει να βαλω 1 τριγωνο ή 3?αρκει το ενα τριγωνο για ολα τα σπιτια οταν αθτο θα βρισκεται αε αποσταση των 50μετρων απο τα ρολογια????

----------


## tco9998

Κατά την άποψη μου, 
1. Εφόσον το χώμα δεν είναι πέτρα, τότε μία ράβδος είναι αρκετή για την γείωση των μετρητών της Δ.Ε.Η.
2. Εάν είναι πέτρα, τότε αυτό που σου προτείνεται νομίζω ότι είναι σωστό.

Δεδομένου ότι οι αποστάσεις είναι άνω των 50 μέτρων τότε:

1. Προτείνω ανεξάρτητη γείωση στους μετρητές της Δ.Ε.Η. ΄
2. Ανεξάρτητη γείωση για κάθε κατοικία ξεχωριστά (προτείνω τρίγωνο γείωσης)
3. Καμία διασύνδεση μεταξύ των γειώσεων.

----------


## antonis_p

> ο ηλεκτρολογος μου λεει οτι θα τοποθετησει 3 ραβδους των 25cm σε τριγωνο σε αποσταση 1.5 μετρων και απο αυτο το τριγωνο θα δωσει στα ρολογια της δεη.τα σπιτια ειναι 3 και η αποσταση απο τα ρολογια μεχρι τα σπιτια ειναι 50 μετρα.πρεπει να βαλω 1 τριγωνο ή 3?αρκει το ενα τριγωνο για ολα τα σπιτια οταν αθτο θα βρισκεται αε αποσταση των 50μετρων απο τα ρολογια????



3 ραβδους των *25cm*;

----------


## antonis_p

Οι συνήθεις διαστάσεις των ραβδοειδών γειωτών κυκλικής διατομής κυμαίνονται από 12mm έως 23 mm σε διάμετρο και 1,2m έως 3 m σε μήκος.

πηγή

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Στο σπίτι μου (μονοκατοικία) έχω στον κήπο 3 ξεχωριστές γειώσεις, με 3 ράβδους η κάθε μία (τρίγωνο). Μία στους μετρητές της ΔΕΗ, μία στη βάση του πύργου κεραιών και μία τρίτη, κάτω από το shack. Η απόσταση των 3 γειώσεων μεταξύ τους δεν υπερβαίνει τα 10-15μ. περιπου. 
Ο ηλεκτρολόγος που μου τις εγκατέστησε δεν θεώρησε απαραίτητο να συνδέσει τις 3 γειώσεις μεταξύ τους. 
Αναρωτιέμαι όμως, διαβάζοντας τα παραπάνω πολύ ενδιαφέροντα, μήπως αυτό χρειάζεται.

----------


## tco9998

Το να συνδέσει κάποιος τις γειώσεις είναι ένα μεγάλο θέμα.
Μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε ότι όταν έχουμε μία γείωση τότε δεν τίθεται θέμα. Όταν όμως έχουμε παραπάνω γειώσεις τότε έχουμε ένα μεγάλο θέμα. Γιατί αυτό;
Είναι λογικό ότι όπου έχουμε μέταλλο τότε αυτό θα πρέπει να γειώνεται. Όταν για οποιοδήποτε λόγο συμβεί κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα τότε μέσω της γείωσης, "πέφτει" ή "καίγεται" η ασφάλεια. Για να πέσει ή να καεί όμως η ασφάλεια ,πρέπει να υπάρξει μία σημαντική ποσότητα ρεύματος που θα προκαλέσει τα παραπάνω. Αυτό γίνεται μέσω της γης. Ρεύμα όμως στην γη σημαίνει και τάση. Αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να εμφανίζεται μία "χοάνη δυναμικού" όπως ακριβώς γίνεται κατά την πτώση μίας σταγόνας νερού σε μία γεμάτη με νερό, λεκάνη.
Όταν οι γειώσεις είναι κοντά, τότε η κάθε γείωση επηρρεάζεται (διαφορετικά) στο αντίστοιχο δυναμικό. 
Σε απόσταση μεγαλύτερη των 30 μέτρων θεωρείται ότι το δυναμικό που εμφανίζεται είναι μικρό και δεν μπορεί να προκαλέσει αναπιθύμητες τάσεις σε άλλες μεταλλικές κατασκευές. 
Σε μικρότερες αποστάσεις υπάρχει περίπτωση να εμφανιστούν τέτοιες τάσεις.
Για αυτόν το λόγο, οι κανονισμοί λένε να συνδέονται οι γειώσεις όταν αυτές είναι κάτω από 30 μέτρα.

Νομίζω ότι τα είπα όσο καλύτερα μπορούσα. 

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Τα είπες πολύ καλά και σε ευχαριστώ.

----------


## dalai

> Σε απόσταση μεγαλύτερη των 30 μέτρων θεωρείται ότι το δυναμικό που εμφανίζεται είναι μικρό και δεν μπορεί να προκαλέσει αναπιθύμητες τάσεις σε άλλες μεταλλικές κατασκευές. 
> Σε μικρότερες αποστάσεις υπάρχει περίπτωση να εμφανιστούν τέτοιες τάσεις.
> Για αυτόν το λόγο, οι κανονισμοί λένε να συνδέονται οι γειώσεις όταν αυτές είναι κάτω από 30 μέτρα



Μηπως τα λες λιγο αναποδα ? Αν ειναι κατω απο 30 μετρα θα εμφανιζονται τα ανεπιθυμιτα φαινομενα.
Διευκρινισε λιγο γιατι με ενδιαφερει σε παρακαλω.

----------


## tco9998

Ακριβώς.

Σε αποστάσεις γειώσεων *μικρότερες από 30 μέτρα*, *εμφανίζονται* τα ανεπιθύμητα φαινόμενα. 
Για να μην συμβεί λοιπόν κάτι "κακό", όλες οι γειώσεις έρχονται στο ίδιο σημείο. Ένα ισοδυναμικό ζυγό. Αποτέλεσμα, η τάση να ανεβαίνει ομοιόμορφα σε όλο το σύστημα και αφού δεν υπάρχει διαφορά δυναμικού δεν υπάρχει και ροή ρεύματος. Έχουμε επιτύχει τον στόχο μας. Ασφαλής εγκατάσταση.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> Όταν για οποιοδήποτε λόγο συμβεί κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα τότε μέσω της γείωσης, "πέφτει" ή "καίγεται" η ασφάλεια. Για να πέσει ή να καεί όμως η ασφάλεια ,πρέπει να υπάρξει μία σημαντική ποσότητα ρεύματος που θα προκαλέσει τα παραπάνω.



Για να αυξηθεί η ευαισθησία του μηχανισμού προστασίας από διαρροές ρεύματος προς τη γη δηλ. να μπορεί ο άνθρωπος ή συσκευή να προστατευθεί από μικρά σχετικά ρεύματα ως προς αυτά που ΄ρίχνουν΄μία αυτόματη ασφάλεια ή καίνε μία θερμική ασφάλεια, χρησιμοποιείται το ρελλαί ασφαλείας με το μειονέκτημα πως διακόπτει συνολικά την παροχή όλων των κλάδων της ηλεκτρολογικής εγκ/σης και όχι επιλεκτικά του ΄προβληματικού' κλάδου...!!!

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Φίλε 9998 μου άναψες φωτιά. Εξω απ'το μαντρότοιχό μου υπάρχει κολώνα της ΔΕΗ που έχει γείωση και ακριβώς απο μέσα υπάρχει το τρίγωνο το δικό μου, δηλαδή η πλησιέστερη ράβδος μου απέχει 2μ απο ΔΕΗ,  τι κάνω ??

----------


## tco9998

Οι γειώσεις που είναι τοποθετημένες κάθε 200 μέτρα περίπου πάνω στις ξύλινες κολώνες της Δ.Ε.Η., σε συνδιασμό με:
1. Γείωση μετασχηματιστή
2. Γείωση μετρητή Δ.Ε.Η.
εξασφαλίζει την μικρή γείωση του συστηματος. Και *μικρή γείωση, ασφαλής εγκατάσταση*.

Η περίπτωση σου είναι ιδιαίτερη. Πρώτα από όλα, απαγορεύεται, δια ροπάλου, να συνδεθεί η γείωση σου με την γείωση της Δ.Ε.Η.
Δεύτερον, θέλω να πιστεύω ότι η γείωση σου είναι μακριά από την γείωση του μετασχηματιστή του δικτύου.
Την αντικεραυνική σου προστασία από το δίκτυο της Δ.Ε.Η. στην εξασφαλίζει το ίδιο το δίκτυο (υπαρχουν διατάξεις ασφαλείας).
Τέλος υπάρχει και προηγείται όλων των δικών σου διατάξεων, η αυτόματη ασφάλεια στον μετρητή της Δ.Ε.Η..

Επομένως, κατά την άποψη μου, δεν υπαρχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Σ'ευχαριστώ για τη διευκρίνηση, ο μετ/τής απέχει 100+μ οπότε πρέπει να είμαι εντάξει.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> Και *μικρή γείωση, ασφαλής εγκατάσταση*.
> 
> Η περίπτωση σου είναι ιδιαίτερη. Πρώτα από όλα, απαγορεύεται, δια ροπάλου, να συνδεθεί η γείωση σου με την γείωση της Δ.Ε.Η.



Μικρή και... τριανταφυλλένια!!! Τι σημαίνει μικρή? Απ'ότι καταλαβαίνω το ζητούμενο είναι να μην επεκτείνεται χωρικά σε μεγάλη επιφάνεια παράλληλα με το έδαφος αλλά δεν είναι κακό να επεκτείνεται βαθιά στο έδαφος αν μιλάμε για ράβδο γείωσης ή να διαθέτει μεγάλη επιφάνεια επαφής με το έδαφος αν μιλάμε για πλάκα γείωσης τοποθετημένη σε σχετικά μικρό βάθος υπό το έδαφος το οποίο πρέπει να διαθέτει κάποια συγκεκριμένα χαρακτηριστικά αγωγιμότητας όπως πολύ απλά να μην είναι πετρώδες και να διαθέτει (φυσική) υγρασία. Υπάρχει ολόκληρη επιστήμη για την κατασκευή μίας σωστής γείωσης. Ένα θέμα που είχαμε συζητήσει παλαιότερα στο παρόν φόρουμ ήταν και το θέμα της γείωσης του ουδέτερου από τη ΔΕΗ και το φαινόμενο να 'πέφτει' το ρελλαί διαρροής σε περιπτώσεις ένωσης, έστω και με κάποια αντίσταση του ουδέτερου με τη γη αφού θεωρητικά διαθέτουν το ίδιο δυναμικό! Επίσης δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ κατά πόσο συνίσταται η τοπική γείωση της οικείας στο δίκτυο ύδρευσης στην λογική ότι διατρέχει ως σωλήνας ένα μεγάλο μέρος γης στους τοίχους και κυρίως το έδαφος και είναι εύκολα προσβάσιμη. Μύθος ή πραγματικότητα? Οι Myth Busters θα αποφανθούν όπως και για εκείνο το παλιό του αναμμένου θερμοσίφωνα και της επικινδυνότητας να υποστεί ηλεκτροπληξία ο λου(ζ)όμενος...!!!

Προσωπικά πιστεύω στην ασφάλεια της γείωσης περισσότερο από τις συσκευές διπλής προστασίας που δεν διαθέτουν γείωση και ειδικότερα για προϊόντα συγκεκριμένης χώρας προέλευσης...

Χαιρετώ
Γιώργος

----------


## tco9998

1. Μικρή γείωση σημαίνει, *μικρή αντίσταση γείωσης* άρα προτιμότερη διαδρομή ροής του ρεύματος. 
2. Κατασκευή γείωσης... *Μεγάλο κεφάλαιο. Σημαντικό κεφάλαιο.* Αν και με τον νέο κανονισμό, υποχρεωνόμαστε να κατασκευάζουμε *θεμελιακή γείωση*. Διότι πετυχαίνουμε μικρή αντίασταση γείωσης.
3. Η Δ.Ε.Η. συνδέει, *πριν* τον μετρητή ρεύματος, την γείωση του μετασχηματιστή με την γειωση λειτουργίας (ουδέτερος) και την γίωση ασφαλείας (γείωση). 
4. Στις μέρες μας, δεν χρησιμοποιούμε το δίκτυο ύδρευσης ώστε να πετύχουμε καλύτερη γείωση. Γιατί; Μέχρι τώρα, το δίκτυο ύδρευσης κατασκευαζόταν εξ ολοκλήρου από σιδεροσωλήνα. Από την μία γειωνόταν ώστε να μην αναπτυχθεί ανεπιθύμητη τάση, από την άλλη βοηθούσε στο να πετύχουμε μικρή αντίσταση γείωσης. Τώρα το δίκτυο ύδρευσης δεν κατασκευάζεται από σίδερο αλλά από άλλα υλικά.

Τελειώνοντας*, οτιδήποτε μεταλλικό οδηγείται σε γείωση*. Αποτέλεσμα δεν αναπτύσσονται *τάσεις επαφής. Άρα ασφάλεια.*
Είτε Άμεσα στον ισοδυναμικό ζυγό, είτε έμεσα, σε μικρότερο ισοδυναμικό ζυγό που οδηγείται στο κύριο ισοδυναμικό ζυγό.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ΤΟΛΗΣ

Καλησπερα και χρονια πολλα.λοιπον σε σε περιπτωση οικιακης εγκαταστασης που δεν εχει τοποθετηθει θεμελειακη γειωση επειδη δεν μεριμνισε ο μηχανικος του εργου,η περιμετρικη θεμελειακη θα ειναι επαρκης σε μετρηση απο καποιον αρμοδιο?υποψιν οτι δεν εχει τοποθετηθει η θεμελιακη ακομα και απο 1 του απριλη η ΔΕΗ δεν θα υπογραφει συμβολαια ρευματοδοτησης χωρις να εχει πεσει θεμελειακη.απο οτι ακουσα οι μηχανικοι λενε οτι υπαρχει περιθωριο μεχρι τελους αυγουστου.αλλα σε εμας το ενημερωτικο που εστειλαν ειναι μεχρι 1-04-2010 απο την εφημεριδα της κυβερνησης.εμεις αν γνωριζει καποιος πως μπορουμε να ειμαστε καλυμενοι και να μην εκτεθουμε ανεπανορθωτα?να γινει η δουλεια μας το κυριοτερο και να μην βρεθουμε μπλεγμενοι απο το πουθενα.

----------


## ΤΟΛΗΣ

απο οτι βλεπω μαλλον δεν ασχολειται κανενας με θεμελειακες γειωσεις,παρα μονο με φισακια.εκτος αν δεν τοποθετειτε θεμελιακες η δεν γνωριζετε για αυτο.ευχαριστω........................

----------


## fra

Γεια σου φιλε....Ποιος μηχανικος του εργου δεν μεριμνησε?Κανονικα ο ηλεκτρολογος μηχανικος που θα σου υπογραψει εχει κανει την μελετη του και πρεπει να σου ειχε βαλει θεμελιακη, εφοσον προκειται για καινιουργια οικοδομη!!!!!!!!Αν η ΔΕΗ σου πει κατι πρεπει και εσυ με την σειρα σου να κυνηγησεις τον ηλεκτρολογο μηχανικο!!!Απο καταλαβα εχεις βαλει περιμετρικη γειωση, δδηλαδη λαμα γυρο απο την οικοδομη, σωστα?Αν η τιμη που σου βγαζει ειναι κατω απο 1Ω εισαι ΟΚ!Ετσι και αλλιως δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι αλλο τωρα πια.Αν εχεις πανω απο 1Ω μπορεις να βαλεις 1 ή πεισσοτερα τριγωνα γειωσης και να τα συνδεσεις με την περιμετρικη σου. Βρες ενα γειωσομετροο και μετρησε την πριν ερθει η ΔΕΗ. Αυτο που λες με την ΔΕΗ που δεν υπογραφει δεν το ξερω να σου πω. Καλυτερα να ρωτησεις ή την ιδια την ΔΕΗ ξανα και να τους πεις το προβλημα σου ή εναν αλλο ηλεκτρολογο που ασχολειται με σπιτια.

----------


## Nemmesis

> απο οτι βλεπω μαλλον δεν ασχολειται κανενας με θεμελειακες γειωσεις,παρα μονο με φισακια.εκτος αν δεν τοποθετειτε θεμελιακες η δεν γνωριζετε για αυτο.ευχαριστω........................



ναι μαλλον με φισακια παιζουμε... δηλαδη εσυ απο ενα φορουμ περιμενεις απαντηση για ενα τετοιο θεμα? δεν εχεις να παρεις ενα τηλεφωνο? 
αντε γεια... εγω δεν ξερω να σου πω αυτο που ρωτας αλλα και να ηξερα δεν θα σου ελεγα ετσι οπως μιλησες (που ξερεις? ισως για αυτο δεν πηρες απαντηση ακομα και τωρα)..ασε μας να παιξουμε ησυχα με τα φισακια μας και συνεργασου με μηχανικους που δεν μεριμνουν...

υγ. στα φορουμς πολλες φορες τοπικς απλα χανονται γιατι δεν τα βλεπει ο κοσμος λογο της μεγαλης κινησης σε αλλα τοπικς οποτε την επομενη φορα μπορεις απλα να κανεις ξανα την ερωτηση σου για να σε δουνε...

----------


## κολας

επειδή τυχαίνει να είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος.  μην τρελαινεσαι τα πραγματα είναι απλά, θα απευθηνθείς στον ηλεκτρολόγο που έκανε  την εγκατάσταση και αυτός θα λύσει το πρόβλημα με την δεη.Εχουν τα κονέ τους αυτοί.αν δεν σου γείωσε το σπίτι τότε είναι απαράδεκτος, και θα πρέπει να βρεί τρόπο να σε ξεμπλέξει.

----------


## dimko

εγινε μελετη για θεμελιακή η εισαι και εσύ σαν τους υπόλοιπους δηλαδη να είναι φτήνη εγκατάσταση και να έρχεται απλώς ρεύμα στην μπρίζα. απο ότι ξέρω οι πολιτικοί μηχανικοί δεν κανουν μελετες για θεμελιακές.ωστοσο πρέπει να σε ειχε ειδοποιήσει κάποιος γιατί αυτό ισχύει εδώ και καιρό.αλλά αν δεις τι τιμή πρέπει να παρει καποιος ηλεκτρολογος για να κανει σωστή εγκατάσταση δεν θα το πιστευεις.νομίζεις αν η εγκατάσταση είναι φτηνή ο ηλεκτρολόγος θα κόψει από την τσέπη του;φυσικά και όχι.τελως πάντων οποιος δεν κανει αυτή την δουλειά δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει ούτε την δυσκολία ούτε τα κόστη και δεν εννοώ μόνο των υλικών αλλά και τεβε κλπ.(αν έχει)

----------


## jimk

εδω που τα λεμε κοβουν κωλους οι περισσοτεροι ηλεκτρολογοι και δουλεια δεν σου κανουν...οσα και αν τους δωσεις...

----------


## dimko

ναι το ξερω σιγουρα γινεται αυτο γιατι δεν υπαρχει παιδεια σε αυτους τους τομεις αλλα υπαρχουν και οι καταλληλες συνθηκες για τετοια περιστατικα.καθε δουλεια εχει το ελαχιστο και υψηλοτερο λογικο κοστος που αυτο δεν μπορει να το γνωριζει ο ιδιωτης.η τακτικη μου ειναι γραπτες προσφορες αναλυτικες.ειναι τεχνικοοικονομικες προσφορες.αν ηξερες ποσες εχω χασει και εχω μαθει σε τι τιμες τις χτυπανε και απορω και εγω πως βγαινουν.φυσικα και αρπα κολα τις κανουν.με λιγα λογια ο κοσμος προτιμα τους μετριους προς τους κακους.να ηξερες τι μαλακιες εχω δει απο συναδελφους.(λεμε τωρα).δυσκολες εποχες για οποιον θελει απλα να κανει το καθηκον του.

----------


## tomka

Καλησπερα...

Σ αυτες τις περιπτωσεις δε φταιει ο ηλεκτρολογος για το οτι δεν εγινε θεμελιακη γειωση στην οικοδομη. Φταιει ο μηχανικος και ο ιδιοκτητης. Κι αυτο γιατι οταν φωναζουν ηλεκτρολογο να τους κανει την ηλεκτρολογικη εγκατασταση τα θεμελια ειναι ηδη ετοιμα. Που να την κανει ο κακομοιρης την θεμελιακη. Πρεπει ο μηχανικος κι ο ιδιοκτητης να καλεσουν τον ηλεκτρολογο οταν ριχνουν τα θεμελια. Δε μπορει τις αμελειες των προηγουμενων να τις πληρωνουν οι επομενοι.

----------


## nikolaras

Mια απορία....
Εγώ που έχτισα πρόσφατα, δεν άκουσα κάποιον να μιλάει για θεμελιακή γείωση.
Δεν το ήξερα και δεν έβαλα, ούτε ο ηλεκτρολόγος μου είπε κάτι.
Ποιά η διαφορά με την κανονική γείωση;

----------


## WIZARD

> Mια απορία....
> Εγώ που έχτισα πρόσφατα, δεν άκουσα κάποιον να μιλάει για 
> θεμελιακή γείωση.
> Δεν το ήξερα και δεν έβαλα, ούτε ο ηλεκτρολόγος μου είπε κάτι.
> Ποιά η διαφορά με την κανονική γείωση;

----------


## WIZARD

διαβασε για την θεμελιακη γειωση ,παρακατω >>

http://www.eetemher.gr/bio/ptixiakes...urgiou%204.htm

----------


## nassosxlvbros

*Θεμελιακή γείωση* 

                                 Η θεμελιακή γείωση σύμφωνα με το ΦΕΚ 1222/05-09-2006 τεύχος Β΄ αριθ. Φ. Α΄ 50/12081/642 άρθρο 2, καθίσταται πλέον υποχρεωτική σε όλες τις νεοαναγειρόμενες εκ θεμελίων οικοδομές. Η θεμελιακή γείωση εφαρμόζεται ως βασική γείωση προστασίας και λειτουργίας.
  Σκοπός της κατασκευής της γείωσης είναι η προστασία των ανθρώπων από ηλεκτροπληξία εξ επαφής.
Ως γειωτής εγκαθίσταται ταινία χαλύβδινη θερμά επιψευδαργυρωμένη (St/tZn) διαστάσεων 30x3,5 mm με πάχος επιψευδαργύρωσης 500gr/m2 εντός των θεμελίων του κτιρίου (θεμελιακή γείωση) προκειμένου να επιτευχθούν:

Χαμηλή τιμή αντίστασης γείωσης.Αντοχή στο χρόνο από πλευρά διάβρωσης του γειωτή.Ευκολία στη δημιουργία κύριων και συμπληρωματικών ισοδυναμικών συνδέσεων.Χαμηλό κόστος έναντι άλλων συμβατικών γειωτών.Μελλοντική χρήση του θεμελιακού γειωτή και ως γείωση αντικεραυνικής προστασίας
Στην περίπτωση αυτή (πρόβλεψη εγκατάστασης) απαιτείται ιδιαίτερη μελέτη, η οποία θα εντάσσει (προσαρμόζει) τη γείωση της αντικεραυνικής προστασίας με την θεμελιακή γείωση.
                                                 Η αντίσταση της θεμελιακής γείωσης θα πρέπει να είναι μικρότερη του 1,0  ΟΗΜ.
                      Στην θεμελιακή γείωση συνδέονται *ισοδυναμικά*:

ΔΕΗΟΤΕΗ/ΥΕΥΔΑΠΦΥΣΙΚΟ ΑΕΡΙΟΣωλήνας παροχής καυσίμων με καθοδική προστασίαΑντικεραυνική προστασία
 Η μέτρηση θα πρέπει να γίνεται με διακριβωμένο όργανο από επίσημο φορέα διακρίβωσης και θα εκδίδεται σχετική βεβαίωση μέτρησης από αρμόδιο Μηχανικό ή Ηλεκτρολόγο, η οποία θα χρησιμοποιείται στις αρμόδιες Δημόσιες Υπηρεσίες (ΔΕΗ, κλπ.).
Για την σύνδεση χάλκινου στοιχείου με χαλύβδινο, χρησιμοποιείται ειδικός διμεταλλικός σύνδεσμος με ενδιάμεσο πλακίδιο ΙΝΟΧ, ή διμεταλλική ταινία Cupal, πλάτος 40 mm – μήκος 500 mm, (Cu/Al).
Υλικά γείωσης εκτός σκυροδέματος και εντός εδάφους θα πρέπει να είναι χάλκινα (Cu) ή ανοξείδωτα (ΙΝΟΧ).





*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!*

Η ταινία  τοποθετείται με τη μεγάλη της επιφάνεια κάθετα στο έδαφος.Η ταινία γείωσης  θα καλύπτεται από σκυρόδεμα Β 225 (300 κιλά ανά κυβικό) για τουλάχιστον 5 cm.Απαγορεύεται *αυστηρά* η συγκόλληση της ταινίας ως και η συγκράτησή της επί του  οπλισμού με σύρμα.




Περισσότερες πληροφορίες εδώ: http://www.pittas.gr/

----------


## nikolaras

Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες.
Αν το ήξερα το 2000 που έχτισα το σπίτι θα την τοποθετούσα μόνος μου....
Δυστυχώς ο μηχανικός μου δεν μου είπε τίποτα...
Και από ότι είδα δεν είναι και κάτι δύσκολο, ή τόσο πανάκριβο, να μην το έκανα.

----------


## antonisc

θα σιμφωνισω με τον φιλο tomka ο μηχανικος πρεπη να το πη στον ιδιοκτητη που το ξερη ο μηχανικος θα μου πητε  ολη οι μηχανικη το ξερουν απο της εγκηκλιους που εχουν σταλθη στης πολεοδομιες  ο ηλεκτρολογος τον φωναζουν οταν εχουν πεση τα θεμελια  και προς το κτησιμο πιο πολη να τους δωση προσφορα και μετα αν τα βρουν να φτιαξη την δουλια

----------


## Hatzitesla

well...remember....oi epafes kai ta shmeia syndeshs ths geiwshs prepei na einai episkepsima....kai h syskevh metrhshs legetai megger oxi geiwsometro...cheers.

----------


## xrhstosmp

> well...remember....oi epafes kai ta shmeia syndeshs ths geiwshs prepei na einai episkepsima....kai h syskevh metrhshs legetai megger oxi geiwsometro...cheers.



hello! :Rolleyes:  μιλαμε για θεμελιακη γειωση remember :Tongue2:  να κανουμε φρεατιο ως το μπετον καθαριοτητας λες να επισκευτομαστε την ταινια? το οργανο μετρησης της γειωσης λεγεται γεωσομετρο. της αντιστασης μονωσης λεγεται μεγγερ . ξανα hello!

----------


## JOUN

> well...remember....oi epafes kai ta shmeia syndeshs ths geiwshs prepei na einai episkepsima....kai h syskevh metrhshs legetai megger oxi geiwsometro...cheers.



Ωραια τ'ακουσαμε κιαυτο..Πηγαινε εσυ με μεγγερ να μετρησεις αντισταση γειωσης και οταν αρχισεις να χοροπηδας εσυ και οι γυρω σου πες μας πως λεγεται ο χορος απο τα 250-500-1000 βολτ που βγαζει το μεγγερ..
Cheers.

----------


## antonis_p

ήμουν την προηγούμενη Κυριακή στο εκθεσιακό κέντρο στην Ανθούσα,
ένας απο τους εκθέτες ήταν η ΕΛΕΜΚΟ, γνωστή σε μένα για τα συστήματα γειώσεων.


Μετα από μια κουβέντα που ειχα με εναν τεχνικό τους
προέκυψαν τα εξής:

Πρώτη σε efficiency γείωση είναι φυσικά η θεμελιακή.

Όταν αυτή δεν είναι εφικτή, υπάρχει η περιμετρική,
χοντρικά μια "ταινία" γύρω από το σπίτι και θαμένη.

Τριτη επιλογή είναι αυτή: http://www.elemko.gr/productinfo.asp...ductid=6301001

οι τρεις βέργες ειναι μακράν υποδεέστερη επιλογή.

Η μία "δεν υπάρχει".

----------


## nikolaras

Και εμείς που έχουμε μια, τι πρέπει να κάνουμε;

----------


## antonis_p

> Και εμείς που έχουμε μια, τι πρέπει να κάνουμε;



εξαρτάται, αν θέλεις να έχεις γείωση
ή να λες οτι έχεις.

----------


## antonis_p

> Τελειώνοντας*, οτιδήποτε μεταλλικό οδηγείται σε γείωση*. Αποτέλεσμα δεν αναπτύσσονται *τάσεις επαφής.*



τί είναι οι τάσεις επαφής;

----------


## nikolaras

Σκέφτομαι να συνδέσω την ήδη υπάρχουσα γείωση, με ένα σίδερο από κολόνα,μιας και όλα τα σίδερα της οικοδομής συνδέονται μεταξύ τους,  θα πετύχω τίποτα, ή τζάμπα θα σκάβω;

----------


## xrhstosmp

φιλε και συμπατριωτη nikolaras πιστευω πως το μονο που θα πετυχεις ειναι να καταστρεψεις μια κολωνα. αν ηταν ετσι δε θα υπηρχε κανονικη γειωση σε μεταλικο κτηριο....8α γειωναμε πανω σε αυτο.
ισως δε, να προκαλουσες και ζημια στον οπλισμο -χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος για αυτο- λογω ηλεκτρολυσεων κλπ που θα συνεβαινε.......

----------


## antonis_p

*Θεμελιακή γείωση*

Η θεμελιακή γείωση είναι ένας γειωτής ταινίας που τοποθετείται στο κάτω μέρος των θεμελίων των κτηρίων, μέσα στο σκυρόδεμα. Αποτελεί ένα ιδιαίτερο τρόπο υλοποίησης της γείωσης της ηλεκτρικής εγκατάστασης ενός κτηρίου και τοποθετείται εντός των συνδετήριων δοκών, των πέδιλων ή των περιμετρικών τοιχίων με τρόπο ώστε να σχηματίζεται κλειστός βρόγχος και συνδέεται αγώγιμα με τον μεταλλικό οπλισμό του σκυροδέματος στα θεμέλια του κτιρίου. 
Έτσι, ως ηλεκτρόδιο γείωσης τελικά λειτουργεί ολόκληρος ο οπλισμός της θεμελίωσης, που λόγω του όγκου του αλλά και του μήκους του, παρουσιάζει πολύ καλή αγωγιμότητα προς τη γη. Επειδή το έδαφος και το σκυρόδεμα των θεμελίων είναι υγρό όλο το έτος συνήθως, ο θεμελιακός γειωτής έχει σχετικά χαμηλή αντίσταση γείωσης με τιμές των 2 Ω ή μικρότερες.

Με βάση την υπουργική απόφαση που δημοσιεύτηκε στο δεύτερο τεύχος της εφημερίδας της κυβερνήσεως, αριθμός φύλλου 470, της 5 ης Μαρτίου 2004 και τίθεται σε πλήρη ισχύ από τον Μάρτιο του 2006, το πρότυπο ΕΛΟΤ HD 384 προβλέπεται η θεμελιακή γείωση ως βασική γείωση προστασίας και λειτουργίας σε όλες τις νέα ανεγειρόμενες οικοδομές.

ενδιαφέροντα για τις γειώσεις, εδώ:

http://www.elemko.gr/documents/earthings.asp
http://www.shenh.gr/articles/texnika...s.html?start=2

Βασικό είναι και το παρακάτω:
Ο χρόνος ζωής της θεμελιακής γείωσης είναι όσος και ο χρόνος ζωής του κτιρίου (σε αντίθεση με τις συνήθεις γειώσεις που είναι 5-10 χρόνια).

----------


## nikolaras

> Βασικό είναι και το παρακάτω:
> Ο χρόνος ζωής της θεμελιακής γείωσης είναι όσος και ο χρόνος ζωής του κτιρίου (σε αντίθεση με τις συνήθεις γειώσεις που είναι 5-10 χρόνια).



Εδώ νομίζω, ότι ανοίγεις ένα τεράστιο κεφάλαιο.
Δηλαδή τα κτίρια που είναι από 10 χρονών και πάνω, δεν είναι ασφαλισμένα;
Και τι κάνει η πολιτεία για αυτό το θέμα;
Ο ρελέ διαφυγής σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις είναι αρκετός για προστασία;

----------


## antonis_p

> Εδώ νομίζω, ότι ανοίγεις ένα τεράστιο κεφάλαιο.
> Δηλαδή τα κτίρια που είναι από 10 χρονών και πάνω, δεν είναι ασφαλισμένα;
> Και τι κάνει η πολιτεία για αυτό το θέμα;
> Ο ρελέ διαφυγής σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις είναι αρκετός για προστασία;



έχω την πεποίθηση πως πολλά παλιά κτίρια απλά είναι αγείωτα.
Το εξοχικό μου είναι περιπου 25 ετών και για γείωση έχει μια ραβδο δίπλα στην κολώνα του ρολογιού, 20-25 μέτρα απο το σπίτι.

Σύμφωνα με τον πατέρα μου, εκείνη την εποχή η ΔΕΗ αυτό απαιτούσε... Σήμερα θέλει θεμελιακή γείωση. Όλες οι συσκευές με "χτυπάνε". Το ρελέ δεν πέφτει ποτέ. Εξάλλου το ρελέ έχει μια συγκεκριμένη ευαισθησία, προφανώς τα "χτυπήματα" που ανέφερα δεν είναι αρκετά για να το "ρίξουν".

Η πολιτεία; το κράτος; Απλά δεν υπάρχει. Εμένα η ερώτησή μου είναι πού θα βρώ ηλεκτρολόγο (που έχει αδειοδοτηθεί απο το κράτος) να ξέρει να μετράει γειώσεις και να έχει γειωσόμετρο. Ο καθε ένας δηλώνει ηλεκτρολόγος και κάνει εγκλήματα. Δεν νομίζω από πρόθεση αλλά από άγνοια. Την άδεια ασκήσεως επαγγέλματος όμως την έχει...

Αλήθεια, έχει κάποιος υπόψιν κάποιο ηλεκτρολόγο που να ξέρει τα παραπάνω; Και να τα κάνει σωστα;

----------


## fra

Το Megger ειναι οργανο που μετραει αντισταση μονωσης η οποια κανονικα ειναι πανω απο μεριακα δεκαδες MΩ!!!Για να μετρηση την αντισταση αυτη πρεπει να "περασει" απο το μονωτικο υλικο καποιο ελαχιστο ρευμα ωστε να μπορει να μετρησει το οργανο, και για αυτον τον λογο το Megger παραγει τις υψηλες τασεις 200-500-1000V ή οσες ειναι αυτες, εξαρταται απο το οργανο. Κλασικη μετρηση ειναι η δοκιμη των αντιστασεων των ηλεκτρικων συσκευων, εχω μετρησει πανω απο 1000!!!! Το Megger ΔΕΝ κανει για μετρηση γειωσης!!!!Το Megger θελει και πολυ μεγαλη προσοχη στον χειρισμο του!!!! Για να μετρησεις γειωση θελεις και το καταλληλο οργανο το οποιο ειναι το ΓΕΙΩΣΟΜΕΤΡΟ!!!!!Εδω δεν θελουμε μεγαλες τασεις για να μετρησουμε και συνηθως μετραει μεχρι μερικα ΚΩ!!!!Σκοπος του ειναι να μετρησει λιγα Ω!!!!Χρησιμοποιω και τα δυο οργανα εδω και αρκετα χρονια και ξερω πολυ καλα την διαφορα τους. Το οργανο Megger κανονικα δεν λεγεται ετσι, αλλα Μεγγομετρο (ΜΩ). Megger λεγεται η εταιρεια που κατασκευασε πρωτη τετοιο οργανο για δοκιμες καλωδιων, ετσι εμεινε και το ονομα.

----------


## Hatzitesla

οκ...καλά όλα αυτά και πρέπει να κάνω λάθος για το μέγγερ(μην παρασύρω και κανέναν)αλλα' αφού για την αντίσταση της γείωσης πρόκυται να μετρήσουμε λίγα Ωμ...γιατί δεν χρεισιμοποιούμαι ένα απλό πολύμετρο?Τι είδους μετρήσεις μας προσφέρει το γειωσόμετρο που δεν μπορεί να προσφέρει το πολύμετρο?

----------


## fra

Νομιζω οτι ξεφευγουμε απο το θεμα μας.......ετσι και αλλιως οταν καποιος γραφεται στο forum αποδεχεται και τους ορους, δεν τον υποχρεωνει κανεις με το ζορι να κανει την εγραφη.
Στο θεμα μας.....θελουμε 3 ηλεκτροδια για να μετρησουμε την αντισταση γειωσης καθως ειναι απαραιτητη η μετρηση χωριστα της τασεως και χωριστα της εντασεως. Την μεθοδολογια δεν την θυμαμαι ακριβως, μολις βρω χρονο και την βρω θα την αναφερω, εκτος αν καποιος αλλος την εχει ευκαιρη. Το πολυμετρο δεν κανει για αυτη την μετρηση.

----------


## WIZARD

Λεπτομέρεια σύνδεσης θεμελιακής γείωσης 16mm στο πλέγμα της τοιχοποίας 



ΘΕΜΕΛΙΑΚΗ ΓΕΙΩΣΗ ΣΕ ΠΡΑΤΗΡΙΟ ΚΑΥΣΙΜΩΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΙΚΗ

----------

